# Passer de iOS 5.1.1 à iOS 6.0.1 ?



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour, comment fait pour passer de iOS 5 à iOS 6.0.1 sur iPad ?
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2013)

Dans iTunes on clique sur l'icone de l'iPAD en colonne de gauche, puis sur l'onglet "Résumé", on clique "Rechercher les mises à jour" et on clique OK quand il signale l'existence d'une version 6.0.4


----------



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

Dans l'onglet Résumé je n'ai pas de recherche de mise à jour, j'ai Mettre à jour.
Mais il me propose 6.1.3 dont je ne veux pas.
Où me propose t on la version 6.0.1 ?
Je l'ai téléchargée avec Safari mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer !


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2013)

ah ok... 

Apple ne met à disposition que la version la plus récente. Si tu en veux une plus ancienne il faut avoir sauvegardé le fichier de la mise à jour. J'imagine que c'est comme ça que tu as récupéré cette version 6.01

Il faut trouver où iTunes place les fichiers de mise à jour et y glisser ce fichier de la version 6.01

Voilà c'est là:






Ensuite, il faut voir dans iTunes si il te propose la liste des mises à jour dont tu as placé le fichier au bon endroit, pour choisir la version à réinstaller


----------



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

j'ai téléchargé le firmware de 6.0.1, mais ensuite je fais quoi avec ?
il est dans mes téléchargements de Safari.
comment je fais pour l'installer sur mon ipad ?
merci.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2013)

Tu lis en détail mon message précédent!

Il me semble que j'ai tout dit, non?

(enfin presque... il faudra dans iTunes maintenir la touche Alt appuyée en cliquant le bouton "Mettre à jour", pour qu'il propose d'aller rechercher le fichier de mise à jour sur le disque dur)


----------



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

Déso je n'avais pas vu l'image.
J'ai finalement réussi à retrouver le dossier Ipad Software Upadtes dans lequel j'ai déplacé le fichier Ios 6.0.1.
Mais quelle galère ! car ce dossier est dans la bibliothèque cachée accessible grâce à Aller+Alt. 
Le souci maintenant c'est que avec la manip Alt+Mettre à jour dans itunes il ne me propose pas d'afficher la bibliothèque cachée et donc de choisir le fichier Ios 6.0.1. 
Comment faire ? Est il possible de déplacer ce fichier sur le Bureau pour que ça marche ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2013)

Je pense que oui... de toutes façons le plus simple c'est d'essayer, non?


----------



## PiRMeZuR (4 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

il n'y a pas besoin d'aller mettre le fichier IPSW dans un dossier caché si l'on veut installer via ce fichier. Le principe de la manip' avec Alt-Restaurer, c'est qu'il te demande le fichier donc il peut être n'importe où !

Maintenant, tu n'es pas tiré d'affaire pour autant. J'ai un iPad 1 donc je n'ai pas eu à faire ce genre de manuvre depuis iOS 4.3.3, mais de mémoire, il fallait :

-modifier un fichier "hosts" d'iTunes. En effet, ce dernier t'empêche de mettre à jour sous une autre version que la dernière disponible pour ton appareil. Tu dois rajouter une ligne dans ce fichier pour qu'il demande la confirmation à un serveur tiers mis en place pour ce type de manipulations. Après l'opération, tu peux retirer la ligne, elle ne sert qu'à ça.

-avoir une sauvegarde valide des "blobs" de ton iPad en version 6.0.1 (celle que tu veux). Je suis beaucoup moins sûr de ça, je crois que c'est juste nécessaire pour repasser à une version antérieure. Mais c'est mieux de vérifier avant.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour les bidouilles de ce genre, je te recommande le site iClarified, qui dispose de tutoriels simples et efficaces (voire francisés) pour à peu près tout.

PiR


----------



## bertol65 (5 Août 2013)

c'est simple d'essayer mais si ca foire ou que ca coince je n'ai pas envie de bloquer l'appareil ou de tout perdre.
J'ai déjà ibooks qui ne fonctionne plus.
Quelle galère ce ipad. Je ne comprends pas grand chose à ce jargon.
Blobs ? fichiers hosts ? rajouter une ligne ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2013)

mais au juste... pourquoi ne veux-tu pas la mise à jour la plus récente (6.1.3)?


----------



## bertol65 (5 Août 2013)

Pas de jailbreak disponible.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2013)

Donc tu veux jailbreaker ton iPAD mais en même temps tu crains de bidouiller???

C'est un peu antinomique, non?

Soit tu ne veux pas t'embêter et tu installes les mises à jour que tu proposes Apple sans te poser de question

Soit tu veux te lancer dans le jailbreak, et là il va falloir aller lire les forums et sites spécialisés en rentrant dans la technique et le jargon


----------



## bertol65 (5 Août 2013)

Mon ios 5.1.1 était jailbreaké. 
Sinon pas de torrents possibles !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

Je vais passer à 6.1.3 puisque je n'ai plus rien dans ibooks en espérant récupérer tous mes livres et un jailbreak bientôt dispo.


----------

